# Ban archery hunting in Utah!!



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I was at that meeting, from what I see we have too many people fighting within, let alone is anything going to get done/change. If I can't get what I want here in Utah then I will go somewhere else (Idaho, Wyoming, Colorado....) Utah can kiss my A$$. If they don't want to take care of us as archers then I say we leave. After a few years of low archery tags sold they will get the picture. Start hunting muzzy and rifle in this state, that will really plug up the system. If I can't get what I need here I will go somewhere where they treat us well.


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

You would be one of many that have taken their money out of Utah and put it into another states for deer/elk/antelope/bear/turkey. For the same reasons you mentioned.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot and I are already planning next year, you can come. 

Doesn't timothy McVey have a cousin or something that is a Utah archer??????? :mrgreen:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I will be hunting elk in Idaho the last week of Sept, unless I draw in Arizona. If Utah doesn't want to sell a good product then I am not buying!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Sweet!!!! How many more archers can you pull out of our state? I think you should take half of the hunters with you to Montana and Idaho, charge double for tags here and let the rest of us hunt in peace! I like the way you think NS...I just might be able to leave the private land hunting and give public another chance. :mrgreen:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Sweet!!!! How many more archers can you pull out of our state? I think you should take half of the hunters with you to Montana and Idaho, charge double for tags here and let the rest of us hunt in peace! I like the way you think NS...I just might be able to leave the private land hunting and give public another chance. :mrgreen:


No you will be coming with us, kicking and screaming if that's what it takes.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

:lol: Dang!!!!! Forced to hunt, I could do both! :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Don't wast your time.

I've tried to get him to go hunting with me out of state for two years and he'd rather go to Vegas and watch a comedy show...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Don't wast your time.
> 
> I've tried to get him to go hunting with me out of state for two years and he'd rather go to Vegas and watch a comedy show...


You just need to grab him by his ear and drag his butt. with him screaming and yelling like a little girl. :lol:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Don't wast your time.
> 
> I've tried to get him to go hunting with me out of state for two years and he'd rather go to Vegas and watch a comedy show...


Wait a minute...is Tex going too? If so that changes everything, I am sure I have something else already scheduled! :mrgreen:

btw, Tex, I have hunted out of state with you...lets just leave it at that... 8)


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Maybe I will give up hunting all around. So Bwhntr what kind of comedy act is this? Tex I am out for ND I am going to a fancy comedy show instead.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Cool, it is Kevin James stand up (fat guy on King of Queens). I am attending this stand up for real...however, it was just an excuse so I didn't have to go to ND with Tex! He is so sensitive lately...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> btw, Tex, I have hunted out of state with you...lets just leave it at that...


Hey, I can't help it if your dog couldn't find any birds... :roll:



> Tex I am out for ND I am going to a fancy comedy show instead.


That's fine. You two homos go enjoy yourselves. I'll be in ND doin some rooster killin. :twisted:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I just took my wife to Vegas for our 25th last month........................Maybe next year I'll bring her back.  

Shane, I went to the Blue Man Group, Danny Gans and the Donny and Marie show. They were all good so If you want to go, just let me know and while NS is up in Idaho looking at empty meadows since the Wolves tore up the place, we'll grab our wives and take in a show. :mrgreen:


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> I just took my wife to Vegas for our 25th last month........................Maybe next year I'll bring her back.
> 
> Shane, I went to the Blue Man Group, Danny Gans and the Donny and Marie show. They were all good so If you want to go, just let me know and while NS is up in Idaho looking at empty meadows since the Wolves tore up the place, we'll grab our wives and take in a show. :mrgreen:


What no Celine Dion? :shock: 
Tell me you at least got to go to the great seafood buffet at the Rio?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Sweet Elk22...I'm in. Besides, we all know NS can't hit them with his bow anyways!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

grunt_smacker said:


> What no Celine Dion? :shock:
> Tell me you at least got to go to the great seafood buffet at the Rio?


Celine is finished with her contract and has moved on. I have to be honest when I say that Epek is the one that talked me into that one. He did it for his wife. I only recognized one song all night. Something about being Near and Far and where ever you are or something like that!

Yes we went to the seafood buffet at the Rio. It was 80 buck for the two of us. Unbelievable!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> I just took my wife to Vegas for our 25th last month........................Maybe next year I'll bring her back.
> 
> Shane, I went to the Blue Man Group, Danny Gans and the Donny and Marie show. They were all good so If you want to go, just let me know and while NS is up in Idaho looking at empty meadows since the Wolves tore up the place, we'll grab our wives and take in a show. :mrgreen:


Who hunts elk in meadows? I am talking about a bowhunting elk, meadows.... are you kidding me. :lol:And what happens in Vegas stays in Vegas, we don't want to hear what you and your queer party friends do in Vegas. :roll:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> And what happens in Vegas stays in Vegas, we don't want to hear what you and your queer party friends do in Vegas. :roll:


PLEASE LET ME TELL YOU!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> PLEASE LET ME TELL YOU!


You can tell me if you want to elk22hunter. ....ha ha, do you think your wife is gonna miss you ?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> You can tell me if you want to elk22hunter. ....ha ha, do you think your wife is gonna miss you ?


Do I need to refer you to the line above one more time.................She already misses me! 

elk22hunter wrote:
I just took my wife to Vegas for our 25th last month........................Maybe next year I'll bring her back.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

edit


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> 22 at your age I can tease you all I want and say whatever I want, cause tomorrow you won't remember anything.


Thats only if you are speaking to me face to face. That is why I do so well on the forum is because I can look back a few pages and remember what we were talking about. :mrgreen:


----------

